# Bob sikes shark



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

Been going out to sikes for the past 2 weeks... Been hanging into shark, But they just didnt take the whole bait... Just run and then let go. Myself and an older gentleman have seen kings jumping and what not. which I was amazed in a way. Caught a few spanish out there when the sun came up...had a huge one on but it cut my line.

I find using skipjack and chunks of lady fish best for shark... more so the lady fish because its bloodier...

going out to fort pickens tonight, anything I should know ???


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Forgive me if this is a dumbass question, but where is Bob Sikes anyways? Is that 3 Mile? Thx


----------



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

PAWGhunter said:


> Forgive me if this is a dumbass question, but where is Bob Sikes anyways? Is that 3 Mile? Thx


 
do you know where you go over the bridge to get onto the beach ? where you pay the tole... ancd they built that new place called the grand marlin?

if your going over the tole bridge to get on the beach, it is to your left... 

it is the bridge after the 3 mile bridge...

hope that helped a little...


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

PAWGhunter said:


> Forgive me if this is a dumbass question, but where is Bob Sikes anyways? Is that 3 Mile? Thx


Bob Sykes connects Gulf Breeze to Pensacola Beach.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

DieselShark...welcome to the madness! Fi.....welcome for clearing up the directions. I got confused!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

thx guys. Just recently started fishing FL. Mostly Navarre.


----------

